# Zed Audio



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

let me begin by saying this, im flabergasted at the outcome of my conversation with Steve Mantz.

I originally had a post stating that alpine didnt want to repair my aplifier i have an F1 status beauty, one of the members recommend i contact Zed audio. I was a bit skeptical as with all the conversation of his line coming out and him and his company being so busy. 

This guy not only answered my call but sat on the phone talking to me for 15 minutes looking over my blown amplifier pictures and just Bsing for a bit.

its amazing how someone with that much knowledge and as busy as im sure he is, is willing to chat with his customers and willing to help when other big companies are not. 

Someone really posted if anyone has the ability to bring back car audio its this guy, i must agree. 

I know that in my next setup i will support full Zed amps from him.


he promised to take care of my bad boy.

Thanks Steve and teh ZEd audio group for giving back to the audio community what we have been looking for, for the last 10 years a reputable company willing to help us anyway they can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Steve and the guys at Zed are awsome, I wouldnt hesitate to have anything fixed there.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I know how you feel. I have an US Amps TU-4360 (no Xover) being beffed up as we speak. 
Should be done tomorrow. 

Can't wait to install and listen to the monster  

Kelvin


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

man! how hard are those to find.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Steven is a fantastic guy. I was down in So cal for new years and he came into the office during his VACATION to meet up with me and sell me a Leviathan. He always responded to my emails promptly and accurately, and was an absolute pleasure to do business with. I can't say enough great things about his customer service.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

his passion for what he does is amazing after so many years, he mentioned that he wouldn't charge me for the time as it would be astronomically expensive due to how backed up they are but a flat rate.

I'm glad there are people like him around.

regards,


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> I know how you feel. I have an US Amps TU-4360 (no Xover) being beffed up as we speak.
> Should be done tomorrow.
> 
> Can't wait to install and listen to the monster
> ...


*He was working on it when I spoke to him earlier this week.*


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

He really is awesome. I've had several questions about the US Acoustics amps I have that he built back in 1998. Every question has been answered promptly and with plenty of detail and explanation as to why the answer is what it is. I've also considered having BurrBrown outputs put on them and having them a little beefed up for more power, we shall see.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

denim said:


> *He was working on it when I spoke to him earlier this week.*


Heh, what a coincidence...  

I wonder how much better it will be... :blush: 

Can't wait to install and enjoy it (it will replace my Milbert ) 
And go FULL active from it. 

Kelvin


----------



## zanon (Dec 17, 2009)

i must agree with you guys!

I bought a leviathan, but before buying i emailed steve a thousand times. always got a fast, technical, complete, perfect answers.

seems that hes not just a guy that want to sell, seems that he feels good helping people. i felt it reading his emails...

take a look at kronos and leviathan manual.... its a HELL LOT OF INFORMATION
http://www.zedaudiocorp.com/Downloads/ZedManual-A.pdf

steve is THE MAN!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I think that's what happens when someone genuinely enjoys and cares about what they put their name on. Look at some of the boards that he put out in the 90s. Those are some of the best examples of amp porn I have ever seen. Thoughtful careful layout of components, and absolutely beautiful. I can't find the pic right now, but there was a post at one point showing where he was adding etched wording to the boards. Normal people don't do that. 

EDIT: Found it. Here you go  http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/61062-little-old-school-zed-audio-humor.html


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Im sending my amp in today i can't to hear and see the outcome.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> Im sending my amp in today i can't *wait *to hear and see the outcome.


fixor'd


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Zed Audio/US AMPS TU 4360*

Did Zed Audio build this amp. The US AMPS TU 4360 and if not I'm guessing he does some work on them as I've seen people say they have sent theirs to him for beefing up, or repair.

Thanks

Paul Clay


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/79892-mr-mantz-steven.html 

Kelvin


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah he is a great guy. He actually called me on a sunday afternoon to inform me he had just finished working on my amp and that he would ship it out the next day. great customer service


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> yeah he is a great guy. He actually called me on a sunday afternoon to inform me he had just finished working on my amp and that he would ship it out the next day. great customer service


What kind of upgrade? 

Kelvin


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I just shipped a couple amps to him as well, A Zapco Studio 100 and the PA HVT754 Tube amp I bought last week from the forums. I've used him in the past and is a great person to deal with. It's my first use of a tube amp ever so I don't really know what to expect!

Kelvin, if you don't mind me asking. How much was it for the upgrades on the TU-4360 you sent in? Feel free to PM if you'd like.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> What kind of upgrade?
> 
> Kelvin


oh no upgrade, just a repair 

I had purchased an amp that had a weak rca on it, and I ended up breaking it off so I sent it to zed and he fixed it up for me. Just as good as new.


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> I know how you feel. I have an US Amps TU-4360 (no Xover) being beffed up as we speak.
> Should be done tomorrow.
> 
> Can't wait to install and listen to the monster
> ...


I just installed my 4360 and all I can say is Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

nar93da said:


> I just shipped a couple amps to him as well, A Zapco Studio 100 and the PA HVT754 Tube amp I bought last week from the forums. I've used him in the past and is a great person to deal with. It's my first use of a tube amp ever so I don't really know what to expect!
> 
> Kelvin, if you don't mind me asking. How much was it for the upgrades on the TU-4360 you sent in? Feel free to PM if you'd like.


The TU-4360 Upgrade is $200 + Shipping


----------



## danrc28 (Jul 30, 2010)

zanon said:


> i must agree with you guys!
> 
> I bought a leviathan, but before buying i emailed steve a thousand times. always got a fast, technical, complete, perfect answers.
> 
> ...



Definitely all great things to hear considering im trying to get my hands on a kronos, I also read the manual on his website, I felt like I was reading the bible on amps...its like a crash course on what real amps should be like. 

Emailed steve today about the kronos, was HIGHLY recommended by Nick at Fi audio...Hopefully ill have my kronos very soon!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

yup as far as I am concerned, steve is an awesome guy... and an asset to our community!


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, he's designed some solid amplifers, and yes he's an enthusiast hat has helped people, but try not to get any on your chin guys 

Can we forget the whole Leviathan fiasco? Boards that don't fit in the heatsink, hack modification work, telling people to clip resistors on their brand new amps...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/81012-attn-stephen-mantz.html

Phoenix Gold Phorum // View topic - Not pleased with Zed's (Stephen Mantz') service

great]Where are the Zed Leviathan and Kronos reviews? - Page 6 - DIYMA.com work

CarAudioForum.com - View Single Post - Zed amps behind the scenes look + *UPDATED* Pricing

That's all I have the patience to dig up atm.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an amp that is going on vacation for a bit to zed ugh. I think he is a great guy


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

It's good to hear of genuine care for customer service.


----------

